# comment changer la carte mère sur un mac mini



## essence05 (12 Janvier 2008)

bonjour, je dispose d'un mac mini 1,42 ghz power pc G4  512 de ram avec  une carte vidéo de 32 mo et suite à l'achat par mon fils du jeu " age of empire 3" , je ne dispose pas assez  de mémoire pour faire fonctionner ce jeu. Est il possible de faire évoluer un mac mini, voir même de changer la carte mère pour passer en 64 mo de carte mémoire vidéo. 
merci de vos infos à ce sujet.


----------



## Al_Copett (12 Janvier 2008)

Je ne pense pas qu'Apple vende des cartes mères au grand public, donc de ce côté c'est perdu d'avance. La machine étant très compacte, la carte vidéo fait partie intégrante de celles-ci, chipset soudé sur la carte mère, je ne pense pas qu'il y est un support pour la RAM vidéo. Voici le lien vers les spécifications techniques où aucune possibilité d'upgrade de la carte vidéo est mentionnée : http://support.apple.com/specs/macmini/Mac_mini_orig.html

La solution est d'augmenter la RAM à 1 Go, mais je doute que cela suffise ou alors, plus radicale, changer de machine.


----------



## essence05 (12 Janvier 2008)

merci pour l'info, je me doutais qu'il y avait peu d 'espoirs.


----------



## Al_Copett (12 Janvier 2008)

Désolé de jouer l'oiseau de mauvais augure


----------

